

Ask HN: What software do you install on a clean windows install - thexa4

There probably are a lot of hackers that use linux and don't have the problem of reinstalling their operating system.
I am curious, what software do you install when you install windows (again)?
======
SwellJoe
Usually just vim, putty and Cygwin. But I never do any real work under Windows
(putty means I don't have to), so I'm probably missing some things.

When I worked with Python I installed the Enthought Python distribution (which
I also happened to be the maintainer of, at the time):
<http://www.enthought.com/products/epd.php>

Now that I work with Perl, I'd probably install Strawberry Perl.

------
davidw
This stuff:

<http://www.welton.it/articles/windows_for_linux_users>

------
costan
I use Windows to build Ruby gems, for a smart-card simulator, and to see my
sites in IE.

Therefore I install the following: disable anti-virus warning, disable
firewall + warnings, all updates, Firefox, Safari (also gets me Bonjour), One-
click Ruby, Eclipse, Aptana Studio, Git (the msys port), Visual Studio 6 SP6.

Caveat: my latest Windows (XP) installs are in a VirtualBox VM.

------
mahmud
Zonealarm. First and foremost. Then firefox.

after that, just the usual comfort foods; mingw, dev-cpp, emacs, and a few
lisp dialects.

~~~
brianto2010
I second Zonealarm and Firefox.

For me, its Vim, GNU Octave and Maxima, a few languages, Winsplit Revolution,
and a few console tools (curl, mc, mplayer, unxutils, etc.,)

------
hs
i have a 2gb image of win98 simply because win98 has generic kernel (you can
swap the hard drive to any hardware and most of the time it won't BSOD).

driver for samsung mfc was installed (never buy korean again, their hws are
not friendly toward mac/unix), maybe gvim, putty and some other softwares

i didn't even install antivirus since i can just dd the hd again if it's
acting weird. it's fair to say i don't use windows. it's there only for win-
only hardwares which over time lose their significance.

------
viggity
taskbar shuffle (<http://www.freewebs.com/nerdcave/>) lets you reorder taskbar
applications via drag and drop. Windows 7 has the feature, but XP and Vista
don't.

